# Claiming back National Insurance



## FEARSONA (Jun 4, 2011)

I am leaving the UK in September and moving to Oz. Can anyone tell me if I can claim back my national insurance? Some of the websites I have read say I can claim it back and others say it can be transferred into a persons pension fund. Can anyone help?! Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

You can not claim back NI, you might be able to claim back some tax depending on the time of year because you wont have used your allowance for the year if leaving the country without working for the full year.


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

You can't claim it back, and I doubt that you can transfer it into a pension fund. If you find a way to do it....let me know!


----------

